# Official Resigns Over Alleged Spy Ring



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://start.toshiba.com/news/read.php?rip_id=<D9Q0N9BG1@news.ap.org>&ps=1011

It will be interesting to see how that turns out:



> A man accused of running an illegal contractor spy ring in Afghanistan has resigned from the Air Force, still maintaining his innocence, and still facing possible criminal charges.
> 
> The CIA alleged in late 2009 that Furlong's private military contractors were running an illegal covert spying network in Afghanistan and Pakistan, managed by legendary ex-spymaster Duane R. Clarridge. The then-CIA station chief complained those contractors were helping target terrorists for capture and kill operations, and getting in the way of agency operations on the ground, according to multiple U.S. officials briefed on the investigation. All officials spoke anonymously to discuss intelligence matters.
> A series of reports by The New York Times first exposed the controversy, leading then-Defense Secretary Robert Gates to order a review. A Defense Department inquiry dated June 2010, obtained by the AP, concluded Furlong's "Information Operations Capstone" had hidden clandestine spying activity beneath layers of legitimate information collection, violating Pentagon policy and leading to the more in-depth investigations.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if they'll be charged in both countries, should be interesting but I think I'll wait for the book or the movie.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm failing to see the problem here...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 27, 2011)

Of concern is that a retired CIA officer is allegedly "offering his wares" to "foreign" intelligence outfits.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 27, 2011)

> The then-CIA station chief complained those contractors were helping target terrorists for capture and kill operations, and getting in the way of agency operations on the ground, according to multiple U.S. officials briefed on the investigation.



Maybe the CIA was upset that it wasn't being involved


----------



## QC (Sep 27, 2011)

Or doing it better? Just a thought...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably. If Bob Bauer is to be believed, those old school guys do HUMINT much better than the new ones.

But then, it's a pain in the arse not knowing if "your guy" is working for the ISI let alone another unofficial network.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Probably. If Bob Bauer is to be believed, those old school guys do HUMINT much better than the new ones.
> 
> But then, it's a pain in the arse not knowing if "your guy" is working for the ISI let alone another unofficial network.



Yep.  Just like the problem with we used to have with guys doing OPE and not sharing with the intel folks, because what they were doing was "ops" not "intel."


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 28, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Yep. Just like the problem with we used to have with guys doing OPE and not sharing with the intel folks, because what they were doing was "ops" not "intel."



Used to have?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been out of the game for a while, I'm not qualified to talk about the way it's done now.


----------



## dknob (Oct 7, 2011)

I had a job offer to work as an FTE for a PIC based out of Santa Monica working for the DOD in South America like 2 weeks after I got out of the Army.

idk why the hell they would want me for something like that.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 7, 2011)

dknob said:


> idk why the hell they would want me for something like that.



Because your a good conversationalist?


----------



## BravoOne (Oct 8, 2011)

CYA: Not ever working for any organization that is not the USG or a USG contractor (in CCR with a Cage Code) when you have certain skill sets and have had a DoD TS/SCI clearance.
With everything going on in the world today and as easy as it is to find yourself in a bad way I just wouldnt do it. not worth it.


----------

